# The Kings are a Good...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

WNBA Team.LOL. I was crackin' up so much. That's hilarious but true.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *IMX *
> WNBA Team.LOL. I was crackin' up so much. That's hilarious but true.


Yeah, it's so true.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

maybe that comment will spark the kings the way adelman's words sparked shaq! warning to shaq - watch yourself!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Hmmm...a WNBA team took the Lakers to OT of the 7th game? Keep on posting, but not like this. I know you got more intelligent things to say.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Louie *
> Hmmm...a WNBA team took the Lakers to OT of the 7th game? Keep on posting, but not like this. I know you got more intelligent things to say.


Agreed.


----------

